# Scolopendra sp. 'Mint Legs'



## centipeedle (Feb 11, 2018)

So what species really is it? Any ideas? I think it's a Scolopendra subspinipes ssp. 
I know basically nothing so it would be cool to hear from more experienced people.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Feb 11, 2018)

Why would you think it's subspinipes if you "know basically nothing"? 

Let me tell you it's not, it's been checked and the taxonomy doesn't match up. For now, it's quite simply undescribed.
Awesome species though. I have this little pedeling, it's absolutely demonic

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 11, 2018)

I know some people sell it as a gigantea color morph, kind of like the white legs are. However, like lefan said it is still undescribed. I guess it's kind of in the same state as the hispaniola red giant where nobody really knows what it is and I'm sure both will go through multiple name changes in the next few years.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Feb 11, 2018)

Mhh as far as we know red giant is alternans. What I said earlier about ring furrows is wrong. 
Are you sure that they're being sold as gigantea? That's really stupid as it's an asian species. Both species couldn't be taxonomically farther from one another 
I'd love to know who sells them as gigantea though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 11, 2018)

At the last expo I was at there was a guy selling a few centipedes and he kept talking about a few years ago he had a rare gigantea with green legs and he was telling me it was a color morph like the white leg.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Feb 12, 2018)

Mint Legs are close to subspinipes but there haven't been any good studies. I just refer to them as S. sp. Mint Legs or sp. Guangxi Mint Legs. Guessing about centipede identification is rarely conclusive as the existing taxonomy is already pretty flawed.



Greasylake said:


> At the last expo I was at there was a guy selling a few centipedes and he kept talking about a few years ago he had a rare gigantea with green legs and he was telling me it was a color morph like the white leg.


That's not necessarily Mint Legs; I'm not so sure that there were Mints in the US a few years ago. The legs on Mint Legs are actually much more of a blue than green, and the habit, size and shape is totally different from gigantea. There is probably a green-legged gigantea morph however, I would love to see that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kermitdsk (Feb 12, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> At the last expo I was at there was a guy selling a few centipedes and he kept talking about a few years ago he had a rare gigantea with green legs and he was telling me it was a color morph like the white leg.


That guy seems to be a real expert . If that would be true I guess that would be the most expensive Centipede in the world... A real Scolopendra gigantea ''green leg'' that would be awsome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Feb 12, 2018)

Just leaving this here...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 12, 2018)

I want a viridicornis very badly now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Feb 12, 2018)

There's no guarantee this is a viridicornis. Could be anything, but it's a giant!
Edit: thought I'd clarify. I'm saying this is probably a giant because it's preying on a bat, trait found in giant species such as what we call _robusta_. 
It's not small by any means but at this size I wouldn't call it a giant without that kind of prey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scoly (Feb 12, 2018)

Here's the link for convenience, a good set of examples of centipedes taking down vertebrates:

http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170118-monstrous-spiders-and-centipedes-that-prey-on-large-animals


----------



## Owenmurray (Feb 17, 2018)

kermitdsk said:


> That guy seems to be a real expert . If that would be true I guess that would be the most expensive Centipede in the world... A real Scolopendra gigantea ''green leg'' that would be awsome


Have you seen the Honduras locale "gigantea"? I'm certain it isn't what he had at that show, but that's an accurate description of them. They really are extraordinary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kermitdsk (Feb 17, 2018)

Owenmurray said:


> Have you seen the Honduras locale "gigantea"? I'm certain it isn't what he had at that show, but that's an accurate description of them. They really are extraordinary.


Nice spiecies but no Scolopendra gigantea.


----------



## Owenmurray (Feb 17, 2018)

kermitdsk said:


> Nice spiecies but no Scolopendra gigantea.


Agreed, It certainly looks more galap-y, but I can't seem to find any further information on them. Based the ID off the image's caption on Flickr, would love to see and learn more about them. In time I'm sure they'll find their way into the hobby.


----------



## kermitdsk (Feb 17, 2018)

Owenmurray said:


> Agreed, It certainly looks more galap-y, but I can't seem to find any further information on them. Based the ID off the image's caption on Flickr, would love to see and learn more about them. In time I'm sure they'll find their way into the hobby.


Yes there are so many unknown awesome looking spicies I would like to see in the hobby. Maybe someday the centipede community will be bigger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 17, 2018)

kermitdsk said:


> Maybe someday the centipede community will be bigger.


Ah, wish that...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Salvador (Feb 17, 2018)

What characters are different from S.subspinipes? And who checked them @LeFanDesBugs ? I don't own them, but have seen some excellent close-ups before, so would be keen to know. A lot of assumptions get made in ID, after all.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Feb 17, 2018)

I don't know. Probably Germans. But I have noticed with my specimen that terminal legs spination differs greatly from subspinipes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jul 29, 2018)

I have a picture of the South American ”giant Mint Legs.”  It’s definitely in SA because there is a Ranatra sp. in the water next to it.  Location was far southern Central America.  I can post the picture but it’s not mine, and I’m not breaking the law.  It’s on iNaturalist though.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hercules Hernandez said:


> I have a picture of the South American ”giant Mint Legs.”  It’s definitely in SA because there is a Ranatra sp. in the water next to it.  Location was far southern Central America.  I can post the picture but it’s not mine, and I’m not breaking the law.  It’s on iNaturalist though.


I wanna see! At the very least post the link to it.


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jul 30, 2018)

dragonfire1577 said:


> I wanna see! At the very least post the link to it.


Okay.  I got it!  Lemme go to iNaturalist.


----------



## Hercules Hernandez (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks very similar to me.  It’s labeled as a polymorpha.

https://www.inaturalist.org/observations/4776459


----------



## basin79 (Aug 1, 2018)

I got one yesterday. Don't have a clue what their official name is but bloody hell fire they're absolutely stunning!!!!!!

Reactions: Love 1


----------

